# em um, num, numa



## Alandria

MOC said:


> O pormenor que eu estava a referir-me como podendo ser típico brasileiro nem era esse mas pelos vistos estava errado de qualquer forma.
> Pensei que fosse comum usar "em" que nós cá deste lado não usamos tanto. Pelos vistos é "num" e "numa" dos dois lados do atlântico.




Eu não prestei atenção nesse detalhe do tópico, mas já que tocou no assunto:
"num" e "numa" (eu falo "em uma", "numa"; tanto faz) tem um tom mais informal no Brasil, é usado na fala, mas evitado na escrita formal.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Eu não prestei atenção nesse detalhe do tópico, mas já que tocou no assunto:
> "num" e "numa" (eu falo "em uma", "numa"; tanto faz) tem um tom mais informal no Brasil, é usado na fala, mas evitado na escrita formal.


 

As formas contraídas "num" e "numa" já são usadas por revistas e jornais de grande circulação no Brasil há muitos anos... Livros de ficção também trazem esta forma.

Abraços!


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> As formas contraídas "num" e "numa" já são usadas por revistas e jornais de grande circulação no Brasil há muitos anos... Livros de ficção também trazem esta forma.
> 
> Abraços!



Tem razão, Edupa. Mas nas redações os professores sempre tiram pontos se escrevemos "numa, num", é lamentável, mas é assim. Pelo menos os daqui ainda usam esse critério.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Tem razão, Edupa. Mas nas redações os professores sempre tiram pontos se escrevemos "numa, num", é lamentável, mas é assim. Pelo menos os daqui ainda usam esse critério.


 

Não tenho conhecimento de recomendação neste sentido não. E olha que já faz anos, MUITOS anos que terminei o colegial...  

Veja só esta frase:

*Num* período como _Seu caráter teria de ser posto a mais dura prova_, a ocorrência de crase, mais uma vez, depende do que se quer dizer. 
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/educacao/ult305u13405.shtml


Ela foi redigida por Thaís Nicoleti de Camargo, consultora de língua portuguesa da Folha de São Paulo, num artigo justamente entitulado _Português: Gramática ganha novo enfoque no vestibular_.

De modo que tenho convicção de que _*num*_ e _*numa*_ são formas aceitas pela gramática mais tradicional há muito tempo...

Aliás, isso merece um _thread_ separado...

Abraços


EDIT: O artigo mencionado foi escrito em 2003!


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu concordo que não haja diferença entre _num/ em um_, _numa/ em uma_. Eu poderia escrever ambos, independente do grau de formalidade do texto. Acontece que eu tenho, e acredito que outros brasileiros também tenham, uma tendência a usar _em um_ até na fala. Não é uma tendência generalizada, mas acontece. Onde isso normalmente ocorreria na fala, eu reproduzo inconscientemente na escrita.

.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Olá!

Uma curiosidade...

Os galegos, nos casos em que em português é possível, fazemos contração da preposição e mais o artigo, tanto na fala como na escrita, mesmo em registro culto: *_en un > nun, *con un > cun, *de un > dun..._

Cumprimentos.


----------



## gvergara

Olá:

Queria saber se há diferença de estilo ao empregar a contracção _num(a)_ quando o que se contrai é o numeral _um(a)_ e não o artigo indefinido. Surgiu-me a pergunta, pois quando se trata do artigo, põe-se ênfase no substantivo determinado por este, enquanto que, quando se trata do numeral, o elemento enfaizado deveria ser o determinante. De fato, ao falar eu realçaria o artigo neste caso. 

_"Se terminar esta almofada *numa* semana_ (e não duas, três, etc.), _ficarei nova"_ 

Gonzalo


----------



## Vanda

Gonzalo, veja as discusões acima.


----------



## Outsider

gvergara said:


> Queria saber se há diferença de estilo ao empregar a contracção _num(a)_ quando o que se contrai é o numeral _um(a)_ e não o artigo indefinido.


É como com o artigo.


----------



## andlima

Alandria said:


> Tem razão, Edupa. Mas nas redações os professores sempre tiram pontos se escrevemos "numa, num", é lamentável, mas é assim. Pelo menos os daqui ainda usam esse critério.





edupa said:


> Não tenho conhecimento de recomendação neste sentido não. E olha que já faz anos, MUITOS anos que terminei o colegial...



 Pode não ser generalizado, mas acontece mesmo de encrencarem com o "num". Lembro que quando eu estava escrevendo meu relatório de iniciação científica, meu orientador me mandou trocar os "num" por "em um". 

Uma possibilidade é que algumas pessoas achem feio o termo "num" por associarem com a versão coloquial de "não" (como ocorre em "num tô entendendo"), que não tem nada a ver com a contração...


----------



## reka39

Hello!While I was doing an exercise on preposições, I found the following sentence: 'sentou-se __ uma rocha e ficou a contemplar ..' . I did a brief research in the Internet and I found several cases where they put 'em', without contraction. I found it quite weird, because in the case of contractions, the author of the exercise usually eliminate the following article. So my alternative is to write 'sobre'. Why do you believe there are several google results with EM UMA, not NUMA ? Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

As you are studying European PT you can use numa without fear: sentou-se numa rocha. (Myself prefer that one too).


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> As you are studying European PT you can use numa without fear: sentou-se numa rocha. (Myself prefer that one too).



Yes, I'm studying PTE but the structure of the exercise do not allow me to write 'numa' (despite in similar examples they ask the contraction).


----------



## Vanda

So, as you said: sobre OR em.


----------



## Hagafiero

Marcos Bagno sobre a contração "num":

_Uma dessas recomendações sem fundamento é a de que não se deve escrever *num, numa, nuns, numas* e sim “em um”, “em uma”, etc., como se essas contrações, que existem na língua há mais de mil anos, representassem algum erro dos mais cabeludos. Pois não representam: basta abrir qualquer bom escritor, do século XVI até os dias de hoje, para comprovar que essas contrações são perfeitamente naturais, bonitas e elegantes. E sempre me pergunto: por que só proíbem o *num* e não as outras contrações com a preposição *em*? Por que também não se ensina a escrever coisas como “em o”, “em a”, “em esse”, “em aquele”? Por que só o pobre do *num* e sua família sofrem tamanha perseguição? Liberdade para o *num*!_


----------



## nic456

(Perdona, pero me resulta más fácil escribir en español y aun cometo tantos errores en portugués.) He leido las aportaciones y parece que el consenso es que la contracción num/numa sea válida o legítima, en PT sin duda, en BR casi, pero quedan personas que la rechazan.
En el diccionario priberam explican la contracción pelo (e implícitamente pela), pero si busco numo, no encuentro nada aparte de un sustantivo. Lo mismo me pasa con el diccionario aulete.
Mi conclusión es no hacerlo en el Brasil. ¿Estáis de acuerdo?


----------



## guihenning

No, puede siempre hacerlo.


----------



## pfaa09

nic456 said:


> En el diccionario priberam explican la contracción pelo (e implícitamente pela), pero si busco *numo*, no encuentro nada aparte de un sustantivo.


*Numo *não existe como contracção. Existe num e numa (formas masculina e feminina).


----------



## nic456

pfaa09 said:


> *Numo *não existe como contracção. Existe num e numa (formas masculina e feminina).


¡Ay, por supuesto! Isso explica tudo. Muito obrigado.


----------



## machadinho

gvergara said:


> Queria saber se há diferença de estilo ao empregar a contracção _num(a)_ quando o que se contrai é o numeral _um(a)_ e não o artigo indefinido.





Outsider said:


> É como com o artigo.


Queria refazer a pergunta do @gvergara acima. Não fiquei lá muito convencida com a breve resposta do @Outsider. Me sinto à vontade para usar "num" e "numa" em geral. Fico na dúvida, porém, do que fazer neste tipo de contexto:

a. Em uma ou duas semanas chego de viagem.
b. Numa ou duas semanas chego de viagem. 
c. Numa ou em duas semanas chego de viagem. ​Me incomoda (b), não sei por quê, e (c) me trava a língua. Opto por (a). Se tiverem "opiniães"...


----------



## Carfer

Curiosamente, em Portugal e na minha "opiniãe", a mais comum e a que soa mais natural é precisamente a b). A a) também se usa, menos. Excluiria a c)


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Curiosamente, em Portugal e na minha "opiniãe", a mais comum e a que soa mais natural é precisamente a b). A a) também se usa, menos. Excluiria a c)


Que interessante. Por curiosidade, em Portugal não se percebe certa ambiguidade em "numa semana chego de viagem"? Entre:

Chego dentro de 1 semana.
Chego numa semana qualquer.​
Na fala, espontaneamente, direi "vou numa loja comprar uma arma". Mas por outro lado, e também espontaneamente, direi "em *uma* semana vou *numa* loja comprar uma arma". Quero dizer que dentro de exatamente 1 semana compro uma arma. Se dissesse "numa semana compro uma arma", acho que entenderiam que hei de comprar uma arma numa semana qualquer.


----------



## guihenning

Não tenho nada contra a (b), inclusive é a que tenho tentado usar em vez de (a), na escrita. Na fala ocorre espontaneamente. A que de fato me incomoda é a (c). Se fosse para usar "em", usaria diante dos dous números: "em uma ou em duas semanas…", mas é meio complicadinho, repetitivo…
Se bem que, agora me ocorreu, com "de" a preposição ocorre duas vezes, no Brasil, e a contração de ambas soa estranha: "dum modo ou de outro" em oposição a "dum modo ou doutro". Não é a mesma coisa, é verdade, mas me ocorreu a esmo.

P.S. digitei "dops" e o corretor do Mac aceitou "dous". Vou deixar assim mesmo, estou dado a arcaísmos hoje.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Não tenho nada contra a (b), inclusive é a que tenho tentado usar em vez de (a), na escrita.


Na escrita, sim, também eu. Mas, e na fala? Quando "um" vai seguido de outro numeral, "um e dois", você não tende a falar "em um ou dois dias" em vez de "num ou dois dias"? Não quero impor isso a ninguém. Mas acho que tendo a falar assim.

Aliás,

Em um dia chego. (Em 1 dia)
Num dia chego. (Em 1 dia ou qualquer dia)
Em oito dias chego. (Em 8 dias)
Noito* dias chego. ​


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> em um ou dois dias" em vez de "num ou dois dias"? Não quero impor isso a ninguém. Mas acho que tendo a falar assim.


Tendo, sim, embora a (b) não me cause estranheza.



machadinho said:


> Em um dia chego. (Em 1 dia)
> Num dia chego. (Em 1 dia ou qualquer dia)


Mas aqui a ordem mais natural não seria a inversa?
Eu chego num dia
Eu chego em um dia
Em esta ordem que pus, acho difícil de haver qualquer problema de inteligibilidade, mas é verdade que neste exemplo concreto o mais provável seria que eu evitasse a contração.


----------



## machadinho

Não vejo o que a ordem trouxe de diferente. Talvez queira me explicar?

(1) Eu chego num dia.
(2) Eu chego em um dia.
(3) Eu chego um dia.​Para mim (2) soa dentro de 1 dia; (3) soa qualquer dia desses; (1) soa ambígua.

Fiz concessão: na verdade, para mim, (1) soa qualquer dia. Daí prefiro (2) para ser exata. Se acharem que é idiossincrasia minha, me avisem para que deixe assinalado como tal e não venha confundir os aprendizes da língua.

 Acho que me refutei com a introdução do (3)...


----------



## guihenning

O dificultador não é "dia"? Porque digo sorrindo "eu chego num minuto", ou "numa semana". Talvez o problema seja que exista a expressão "um dia", para um (in)certo dia e isso conflite com a contração. Ou _estou a sonhar?_


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> O dificultador não é "dia"? Porque digo sorrindo "eu chego num minuto", ou "numa semana". Talvez o problema seja que exista a expressão "um dia", para um (in)certo dia e isso conflite com a contração. Ou _estou a sonhar?_


Boa.  Acho que tem razão.

(Sobre a expressão "um dia", cf. o meu exemplo (3) acima.)

Tem também a possibilidade de acrescentar um "qualquer" para desfazer uma possível ambiguidade: "chego numa semana" e "chego numa semana qualquer".


----------



## pfaa09

Para mim, os usos mais correctos são:
_Chego daqui a um dia_.
_Chego em um dia.
Chegarei num dia qualquer.
_
Nota: entendo a ambiguidade de que machadinho fala, e concordo com a sua existência.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Que interessante. Por curiosidade, em Portugal não se percebe certa ambiguidade em "numa semana chego de viagem"? Entre:
> 
> Chego dentro de 1 semana.
> Chego numa semana qualquer.​
> Na fala, espontaneamente, direi "vou numa loja comprar uma arma". Mas por outro lado, e também espontaneamente, direi "em *uma* semana vou *numa* loja comprar uma arma". Quero dizer que dentro de exatamente 1 semana compro uma arma. Se dissesse "numa semana compro uma arma", acho que entenderiam que hei de comprar uma arma numa semana qualquer.



Eu acho que não. Eu interpretaria como '_Chego dentro de 1 semana_' ou '_dentro de uma semana/daqui a uma semana/ compro uma arma_' sem qualquer hesitação. Aliás, não estou a ver em que circunstância diria '_Chego numa dia', _'_Chego numa semana'_ ou '_numa semana compro uma arma_' sem precisar de que dia ou semana se trata. Qual seria o interesse dessa informação? Parece-me que a ambiguidade só existe em abstracto.
'_Num_' também é por cá comum em frases como as sugeridas em posts anteriores: '_Resolvo isso num dia', 'resolvo isso num dia ou dois', 'resolvo isso numa semana'. _Não julgo que isso seja para nós ambíguo, creio que toda a gente entenderá que esse será o tempo que me levará a resolver o assunto.


----------

